
Ask HN: What 'good' is being created on the internet these days? - biastoact
After reading the &#x27;Wikipedia has cancer&#x27; op-ed from earlier this month I was remembering back to the earlier days of the Internet when upstart Internet projects seemed to be trying to take on every major source of power. These projects were largely &#x27;good&#x27; and altruistic, looking foremost to change the world and often didn&#x27;t include a clear business model.<p>Examples:
Craigslist (21 years old)
Wikipedia (16 years old)
FireFox (15 years old)
OpenOffice (14 years old)
OpenStreetMap (13 years old)
DuckDuckGo (7 years old)
etc<p>Obviously, there has been tremendous successes with things like Andriod (10 years old), Raspberry Pi (5 years old), and Bitcoin (6 years old). But what&#x27;s new? What&#x27;s your favorite new upstart project? Or are all the brilliant minds being lured away by the page views, app downloads, and venture capital cycle?
======
remx
> _But what 's new? What's your favorite new upstart project? _

A few:

\- [https://hypothes.is](https://hypothes.is)

\- [https://genius.com](https://genius.com)

\- [https://www.ethereum.org](https://www.ethereum.org)

\- [https://thegrid.io](https://thegrid.io)

\- [https://neocities.org](https://neocities.org)

\- [https://github.com/ipfs/ipfs](https://github.com/ipfs/ipfs)

~~~
biastoact
Thanks for sharing. I really liked the idea behind
[https://hypothes.is](https://hypothes.is) in particular, but I haven't found
any site that really is enhanced by it. With the right user base though it
could be awesome.

~~~
remx
Yeah Hypothesis is a bit nerdy. This is why Genius exists, and if rap/hip-hop
is not your thing, Hypothesis can be used for any niche annotation.

------
danieka
I'm kind of excited about SOLID, while it may not be exactly what you are
looking for I'm hoping it will pave the way for the next generation of
decentralized social networks where users own their own data.

>Solid (derived from "social linked data") is a proposed set of conventions
and tools for building decentralized Web applications based on Linked Data
principles. Solid is modular and extensible. It relies as much as possible on
existing W3C standards and protocols.

[https://github.com/solid/solid](https://github.com/solid/solid)

------
Mz
Well, I blog to try to put out good info. It isn't exactly setting the world
on fire though.

MAYBE SOMEDAY!

------
bbcbasic
How about Tor

